# Motorboote Neumann, Burgstaaken



## jango04 (12. März 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

am 05.04.2003 fahre ich mit meinem Bruder und einem Kollegen  endlich mal wieder Richtung Ostsee zum Hochseeangeln. Bisher sind wir immer von Heiligenhafen aus rausgefahren.
Diesmal soll es nach Burgstaaken gehen. Kann mir jemand einen guten Kutter empfehlen?
Außerdem möchten wir mal selber mit einem 5 PS Motorboot (da wir keinen Bootsführerschein haben) den Dorschen nachjagen.
Kennt jemand den Motorbooteverleih  Neumann in Burgstaaken und kann mir etwas darüber berichten?

Gruß und Petri Heil

Jango04


----------



## Fischbox (12. März 2003)

Moin! 
Ich empfehle Dir keinen Kutter, sondern wirklich die Boote von Neumann. Die sind für die Gebiete um Fehmarn herum absolut ausreichend, allerdings mit ca. 80 Euro pro Tag auch nicht ganz billig. Dafür seid ihr aber Euer eigener Kapitän und statt 8 Stunden seid Ihr auch ca. 11 Stunden auf See. Außerdem könnt Ihr in der Abdrift einen Naturködermontage schleppen und in der Andrift währenddessen ganz klasse mit leichten (50Gramm reichen meistens) Pilkern arbeiten. Wenn gar nichts läuft dann versucht mit tieflaufenden Wobblern zu schleppen. Das geht absolut super!!  
Bei Staberhuk habt ihr Wassertiefen bis zu 23 Meter. Dauert &acute;ne gute Stunde bis dahin, ist aber eien 1 A Stelle!
Hab&acute; meine Bootsangelei auch bei Neumann begonnen, und mich dabei so infiziert, daß ich mir nach nur anderthalb Jahren meinen eigenen &quot;Kutter&quot; zugelegt habe. Ich denke das sagt alles, oder?! :m 

Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (13. März 2003)

wenn du dir ein boot von neumann nimmst bist du zu allen seiten offen, du brauchst ca. 30 min bis in den fehmarn-sund wo du auf 5-8 metern kleine dorsche und evtl. grosse butt fangen kannst oder du fährst in die andere richtung nach staberhuk wo es dann steinig und bis 25 meter tief wird. einen stopp solltest du vor meeschendorf einlegen denn ab dort geht es bereits mit den etwas grösseren dorschen los.
da ich zu deinem zeitpunkt frei habe kann es gut sein das du ein boot mit dem namen &quot;zwergi&quot; siehst, dann kannst du ja mal winken und dir evtl. genauere infos abholen #h


----------



## Laksos (14. März 2003)

Den Booten von Neumann sind wir, glaube ich, schon ein paar mal auf dem Wasser begegnet. Sie machen einen guten, gepflegten und seetüchtigen Eindruck. Ich war überrascht, hier zu lesen, daß sie nur 5PS-Motoren haben sollen. Auf See hatte ich nicht speziell auf die Motoren geachtet. Sie schienen mir damit aber ausreichend flott unterwegs gewesen zu sein!  :m


----------



## dorschman (14. März 2003)

wende dich mal an kalle&acute;s angelshop in neustadt
da kriegst du richtig schoene boote fuer kleines
geld und in der neustaedter bucht erreichst du
auch bis zu 20m wassertiefe

irgend jemand hier im board hat bestimmt auch die
tel-nr. von kalle

gruss
dorschamn


----------



## Palerado (23. März 2003)

Ich hätte nochmal ein paar Fragen zu den Leihbooten auf Fehmarn.

1. Sind Rettungswesten (Leihweise) im Preis mit drin?

2. Wie teuer ist die günstigere Variante?
   80€ finde ich schon ziemlich heftig.

3. Kann man von den Booten mit 4 Mann angeln? Ansonsten    
   macht es leider keinen Sinn für uns.

Daniel


----------



## Nordlicht (24. März 2003)

@ Palerado
70 - 80 € sind hier leider die gängigen preise, da kann man nichts machen ich persönlich würde es auf einem 5 meter boot mit kleinem aufbau für 4 leute zu eng finden aber gesehen habe ich bereits 4 leutchen in so einem boot. 
zu deinen restlichen fragen kann ich dir nur zur einfachsten lösung raten ruf ihn doch einfach an:
Anja und Olaf Neumann Tele.: 04371/5479


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. März 2003)

Also, ich halte zwar nicht viel von den kleinen Motoren auf
&quot;Hoher See&quot; aber im Windschatten kann man schon ein büschen rumpütschern..
4 Mann kann oft gerade noch gehen, wenn es denn nicht so aussieht, wie ich es vor einigen Monaten auf Fehmarn gesehen
habe:
4 Mann stiefeln mit Watteanzügen, Moonboots, riesigen Rutentaschen, jeder einen Gerätekoffer, jeder einen &quot;Dorscheimer&quot; auf das Boot. Als die 4 Rutentaschen, 4 Eimer und 4 Gerätekoffer an Bord waren, ging nichts mehr. Ich habe mich echt gefragt, warum die ihre Rod-Pods nicht
dabeihatten!
Also, was ich sagen will: Jeder eine max. 2 fertig montierte
Ruten, eine Handvoll Pilker und eine gemeinsame Fischkiste,
dann sollte es wohl klappen.
80 Euro - für ein 5m Kajütboot mit Motor und Sicherheitsausrüstung kostet es genauso viel wie ein Kleinwagen, hält jedoch nicht so lange - ist ein Schnäppchen. Ich würde mein Boot nicht dafür hergeben!
Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls Viel Petri heil!


----------



## Palerado (26. März 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht.
Das hört sich ja alles nicht so toll an.

Ich will natürlich nichts riskieren und ich habe halt die Panik daß es mit 4 Leuten echt zu heftig wird.

Als Ausrüstung hätten wir jeder eine Angel,
einen Koffer und einen Eimer.

Ach ja. Und ein Gaff  :q 

Wir müsen uns das dann nochmal überlegen.
Sollte man so ein Boot reservieren oder geht das so?


----------



## Fischbox (26. März 2003)

@Palerado

Das kann natürlich auch so gehen, aber weil Du klug bist reservierst Du Dir natürlich eines, damit nachher nicht ganz beschissen aus der Wäsche guckst!! :g


----------



## Palerado (26. März 2003)

Ich denke ich werde da die Tage mal anrufen.
Schließlich muß man ja bei einer Reservierung auch die
Sache mit einem wetterbedingtem Rücktrittsrecht klären.

Ohne das wird das wohl keiner machen.

Ich sehe mich schon bei Windstärke 8 mit meinen Kumpels auf hoher See :z 

Aber wie gesagt. Ich weiß nicht was meine Kumpels angesichts des horrenden Preises (auch wenn er gerechtfertigt ist)
von dem Trip halten.


----------



## Fischbox (26. März 2003)

Glaub mir, wenn Ihr einen einigermaßen guten Fangtag erwischt, und das Wetter auch in Ordnung ist, dann wirst Du Dich in die Bootsangelei verlieben.  

Ist da zu windig, läßt Käpt&acute;n Neumann übrigens eh keinen mit seinen Booten rausfahren.

Warst Du eigentlich schon auf der HP von Neumann ?!

Haut rein Leuts!! #g


----------



## Palerado (27. März 2003)

Vielen Dank für den Link  :m  :m  :m 

Warum zur Hölle war ich noch nie auf der Seite?

Also in dies Boot,welches es für 70€ gibt kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde.
Das Teil ist ja nur eng.

Die anderen finde ich allerdings nicht übel.
Auf den Kähnen soll man es wohl mit 4 Leuten aushalten.
Sogar Echolot haben die Dinger (wenn ich doch bloss wüsste wie das funktioniert).

Aber ich denke damit springen die Dorsche beinahe von alleine ins Boot.


----------



## Franky (27. März 2003)

Moin Daniel,

mit der Baltica II oder Baltica V hätte ich keinerlei Bedenken mit 4 Leuten zu fischen.
Die Cox wäre sicher klasse (6,70 m mit 36 PS Diesel), käme für DIch aber nich in Frage... 

Aber überleg mal: Son Boot kostet 90 € pro Tag plus Sprit, und ein 5 PS AB braucht als 4-Takter um 1 l/km Normalbenzin (maximal). Bei 3 Leuten wären das um 35 € für einen Tag, den ihr nach Eurem Gusto gestaltet!!! Ganz genau soviel kostet es auch, wenn ihr Euch in H&acute;hafen aufn Kutter mit 27 anderen um die Wette pilkt! 
Selbst wenn es mich 50 € kosten würde: Kutter nur noch im Ausnahmefall! Faktor &quot;Freiheit und Fun&quot; stehen da wesentlich höher im Kurs!


----------



## Palerado (27. März 2003)

Eigentlich fahren wir da nur hin zum Brandungsangeln.

Auf nem Kutter war ich einmal und es wird wohl auch das letzte mal gewesen sein.
Das war soo scheisse (sorry) das ging gar nicht.

Die Leute unfreundlich, total überladen der Kahn und gefangen habe ich auch nichts.
Letzteres war aber egal. Doe Dorsche hätten den Tag auch nicht mehr retten können.

Ich werde mal versuchen meine Kumpels zu überreden.


----------



## Palerado (28. März 2003)

So. Die Kumpels sind überzeugt und wir fangen an zu planen.

Leider hat niemand von uns einen Plan vom Bootsangeln.
Weiss einer von Euch wo ich mir die Grundlagen aneignen kann?
Ich meine so im Bezug auf Gerät und Technik.
Ich will mir natürlich nicht für den einen Tag ne extra Ausrüstung zulegen.

Ich weiss nichtmal was eine An- bzw. Abdrift ist
Deshalb würde ich gerne noch einiges  :b bevor wir loslegen.


----------



## Franky (28. März 2003)

Moin Daniel.

Mal ein paar Links:
http://home.t-online.de/home/juk.schneider/mav/bootsangeln.htm

http://www.spinnangeln.de/modules.php?name=Angeln&cat=15

Als Gerät reichen schwerere zwischen 2,70 und 3,00 m lange Spinnruten mit einem WG um 80 - 100 g, Stationärrollen mit 130 - 200 m 0,35 mm Monofil und Pilker zwischen 35 und max. 100 g (Schwerpunkt zwischen 50 und 80 g).
Andrift = auf den geworfenen Pilker zutreiben (Gesicht vom Wind = Lee)
Abdrift = vom Pilker wegtreiben (Gesicht zum Wind = Luv).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2003)

Moin Palerado!
Mach dir mal nur nicht so einen harten für das erste mal!   
Am besten du /ihr nehmt eine Hechtrute oder schwere Spinnrute. Je nach Aktion so zwischen 30 und 100 Gramm WG. Dazu ne mittelgroße Rolle mit 30iger oder 35iger Monofil oder 15er geflochtener. Pilker zwischen 35 und 80 Gramm. Größer brauch mann von Boot eigentlich nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir im Boot.   Ich weis allerdings auch nicht wie die Strömungen um Fehmarn so sind.
An und Abdrift sagt doch schon das Wort. Franky hat es ganz gut erklärt. Ich hab da nur noch son Spruch zum leichteren merken.
&quot; :v du gegen Luf kommt es wieder ruf!&quot;
&quot;  :v du gegen Lee geht es in die See!&quot;


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

So. Das Boot ist reserviert (Baltic I) und die Planungen können auch für
diesen Teil der Reise beginnen.
Taugen eigentlich Billigpilker etwas? Ich habe welche gesehen für 1,40€. Das schien mir beinahe ein wenig zu günstig zu sein.

Wenn ich vom driftenden Boot aus Naturköder schleppe, sollte ich dann eine normale Brandungsmontage benutzen oder lieber was anderes?

Lohnt es sich während voller Fahrt :q einen Blinker hinterherzuschleppen?

Oh man. Fragen über Fragen.
Ich drehe noch durch. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir alle Sachen mal irgendwann ausdrucken. Nicht dass ich dann vor dem nächsten Urlaub wieder alles neu anfragen muss.:m


----------



## Fischbox (8. April 2003)

Wenn ihr zu viert auf der Baltic 1 unterwegs seid, dann würde ich mich komplett auf das Pilken konzentrieren und die Schleppmontage mit Wattwurm in der Abdrift vergessen, denn sonst gibt das wahrscheinlich zu viel Kuddelmuddel an Bord. Wir sind meistens zu zweit auf meinem Boot unterwegs, und da macht das keinerlei Probleme.

Ich benutze normale Brandungsmontagen und bau die irgendwie zurecht#t. Hat bisher immer mehr oder weniger gut hingehauen.  Hab mir da noch nicht so großartig die Rübe drüber zerbrochen, aber es gibt hier hoffentlich ein paar Experten die dazu gute Tipps haben. 'Ne professionelle Montage würde mich da auch brennend interessieren.    

Was die Billigpilker angeht, so taugt der Pilker selber schon meistens was, aber die Haken sind oftmals eher weniger gut. Das muß man von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Bei Gerlinger haben sie z.B.  solch billige Viechers von Balzer. Eigentlich sind die gar nicht so schlecht.

Bei voller Fahrt Schleppen ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig zu flink. Die kleinen Boote von Neumann machen ungefähr 11 Km / h , meine favorisierte Geschwindigkeit mit Blinkern(mit vorgeschaltetem Schleppblei oder auch ohne) oder tieflaufendem Wobbler liegt zwischen 3 und 4,5 Km/h. Aber auch da bin ich leider noch kein Experte und deshalb bitte ich die Profis mal um eine aufklärende und lehrreiche Stellungnahme.:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. April 2003)

Naja,
n 4 PS Außenborder an einem Boot mit 4 Mann besetzt? Kann man
schon  mal bei voller Fahrt probieren....:q 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich für euch:
Wenn man sehen will, ob die Geschwindigkeit für einen Blinker gut
ist, läßt man ihn neben dem Boot laufen (Rutenspitze eintauchen!)
Wenn er dann gut läuft, läuft er gut. Eine Rutenlänge links raus, einen Rutenlänge rechts raus und einen in der Mitte. Minimal 30
m hinter dem Boot schleppen und Ruten gut festmachen!!! Normalerweise schleppt man mit ca 2 Knoten ( das sind 2 SM je
Stunde = 2x1830m = ca. 3600 m/Std = ca. 1m/sek)

Zum Rest: Tut euch einen Gefallen: Nehmt jeder eine -in Ziffern 1-
Rute mit an Bord. Ans Ende einen ordentlichen Wirbel dran. Eine
Ersatzrute, wenn jemand Bruch macht. Der Platz ist begrenzt!!!!
An diesen Wirbel könnt Ihr Pilkervorfächer mit einem Beifänger einhängen oder ein Naturködervorfach mit Blei. Ein Gaff oder Kescher, eine oder zwei Fischkisten. Es braucht nicht jeder eine Kiste!!!Ihr werdet eure ersten Dorsche auch so persönlich wiedererkennen
Keine fertig monierten Ruten auf einem Kleinboot in voller Fahrt -
es sei denn, Ihr wollt in voller Fahrt ins Krankenhaus. Pilker erst dran, wenn das Angeln losgeht!
 Es wird aber nur ein schöner und streßfreier Tag,
wenn Ihr Spaß haben könnt und euch nicht die Beine brecht.

Es benötigt niemand eine Sitzkiepe um z.B. eine Handvoll Pilker mitzunehmen - aber ein Stück Schaumstoff ist nicht schlecht, wenn
am Bord keine Polster sind. 

Wenn man z.B. keine extra Vorfachbehälter für Pilk- oder Naturködervorfächer hat, kann man sich platz- und nerversparend damit behelfen, dass man z.B. Gefrierbeutel nimmt
und in jeden Beutel ein Vorfach packt. Die kann man in einen Heftstreifen abheften. So kommt nichts durcheinander und man kann sich die Vorfächer aussuchen ohne alles zu vertüdeln.


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

An Bord wird folgendes kommen:

- 1 Futteraale mit fertigen Ruten ( mit Rolle und Wirbel).
- Eine kleine Gerätekiste.
- Ein Rucksack.
- Eine Fischkiste (Wo bekomme ich sowas)?
- 1 Gaff (noch nie benutzt und 8 Jahre alt)

Das sollte reichen.
Was nimmt man denn am besten für Klamotten?
Sollte man Thermoanzüge mitnehmen?
Oder reichen normale wasserdichte Sachen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. April 2003)

Alles klar! Ihr werdet sehen, dass ihr sowieso nicht mehr braucht.
Als Fischkiste nehme ich immer eine Plastkbox aus dem Baumarkt.
Gibt dort immer was günsiges zu kaufen. Sie sollte dicht sein, damit man sie auch ins Auto stellen kann.
Denkt mal über Fischreinigung nach! Im Hafen könnt ihr das nicht mehr machen und Reinigungsplätze habt ihr da i.d.R auch nicht.
Auf so einem Kistendeckel kann man draussen schon viel erledigen.
Was willst du mit dem Rutenfutteral an Bord? Ist sperrig und liegt
dir nur im Weg rum.
Zu den Klamotten: Ihr solltet Klamotten tragen, über denen ihr
noch die Rettungsweste anlegen könnt. Diese preisgünstigen
Watteoveralls taugen eigentlich auf See nicht viel. Man ist zu unbe
weglich. Aber warme und dichte Klamotten sind schon wichtig, sonst wird der ganze Tag eine Qual und die Seekrankheit kommt noch schneller.


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Das Futteraal ist nur zum Transport zum Boot und wieder zum Auto.
Sperrig ist das nicht. Die Ruten werden an Bord ausgepackt und dann wird das 
Futteraal zusammengerollt und in den Rucksack gepackt.
Weg ist es.

Nach so einer Plastikbox muss ich heute mal gucken.
Ich habe nur eine ohne Deckel. 

Ausnehmen an Bord erspart einem natürlich wirklich viel Arbeit und Dreck im Ferienhaus.
Ich hatte nur mal gehört, daß es nicht gerne gesehen wird.
Aber die Möwen sollen ja auch was von unsere Fang haben.

Ein 30l Eimer eignet sich als Fischkiste wohl nicht so unbedingt.
Das hatte ich eigentlich mal geplant.
Ich glaube wir brauchen doch nen Bulli für die Fahrt


----------



## Fischbox (8. April 2003)

Neumann hat an seinem Bootssteg ein großes Holzpodest oder ähnliches. Auf dem Teil haben schon viele Leuts Ihre Fische auseinander montiert. Soviel ich weiß hat er nix dagegen. Die Reste hat er dann 100m vom Bootssteg entfernt im Burger Binnensee versenkt.


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Ich will sie ja nicht filetieren.
Ich will sie nur ausnehmen. Mein Vater würde es mir nie verzeihen
wenn wir ihm nur die abgepackten Filets präsentieren würden.

Er will ja nunmal leider nicht mit.


----------



## mot67 (8. April 2003)

na dann viel spass im fehmarn sund! erwartet von einem 5 ps boot mit 4 mann besatzung allerdings nicht zuviel geschwindigkeit, das boot liegt tief im wasser, und bis staberhuk braucht ihr mindestens ne stunde, eher länger. ich habe letztes jahr einmal ein boot von neumann gehabt, bei dem uns prompt das lenkgestänge gebrochen ist, aber dank handy war er schnell informiert und kam mit werkzeug  raus zu uns. ich würde euch empfehlen in den sund zu fahren, über die fahrrinne und dann zwischen tonne 17 und tonne 11 in 5-8 metern fischen. einfach die drift beobachten und dementsprechend treiben lassen. da haben wir ein paar mal prächtig gefangen, ist halt immer die frage, wie tief die fische grade stehen.  passt auf, das ihr nicht in der fahrrinne liegt, ab und an kommt n grösserer pott vorbei... wir haben übrigens nur mit relativ leichten spinnruten und gladsax-snaps grün/gelb bis 30gr gefischt, mein absoluter favorit im nicht zu tiefen wasser, und die chance auf meerforelle ist auch sehr gut.
also viel glück und viel spass, gruss mot


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Was ist denn dieser gladsax-snaps für ein Köder.
Davon habe ich noch nie gehört.

Wohin wir dann im Endeffekt fahre weiss ich noch nicht.

Welches Boot hattet Ihr denn und mit wievielen Leuten ward Ihr los?

Wie ich gehört habe soll Staberhuk am besten sein.
Leider kann ich nur das Gelesene in mich aufnehmen und abwarten bis es soweit ist.

Ich war auch nur einmal auf nem Kutter, bin also im Pilkfischen auch absoluter Neuling.
Man könnte es ja auch folgendermassen machen: 
2 Leute in der Andrift mit Pilker und 2 in der Abdrift mit Naturköder.
Könnte doch gehen oder nicht?


----------



## mot67 (8. April 2003)

das ist der gladsax snaps, gibts eigentlich überall unterdessen.
wir waren zu dritt los, dann ist es schon recht voll aufm boot. wenn ruhige see ist, kann auch einer vom bug angeln, dann gehts auch zu viert ganz gut. wir hatten ein boot mit aufbau, so eine nach hinten offenen steuerkabine, hatte aber 30ps, den namen weiss ich nicht. ein komplett offenes boot finde ich eigentlich besser, aber wir waren sehr kurzfristig da, was anderes hatte er nicht mehr. ihr solltet am besten vorort fragen wie es mit dorsch im sund aussieht, platte sind eigentlich immer da.


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Die Boote haben alle eine Kabine. Offene scheint er nicht zu haben.
Die Boote kann man mit 5PS oder mit 30 PS haben.

Das mit dem angeln vom Bug habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dazu muss es wohl wirklich ruhig sein.
Ansonsten ist der Bugangler den Fischen schnell näher als gewünscht. #t #w #w


----------



## Palerado (11. April 2003)

Eine dringende Frage habe ich noch.

Bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man mit so einem Boot rausfahren?
Herr Neumann läßt uns natürlich nicht bei zu starkem Wind raus, aber ich würde gerne mal Eure Meinung hören.

Wie rechne ich eigentlich die Windstärke in km/h um?


----------



## Franky (11. April 2003)

Hi Daniel,

guckst Du hier:
http://www.janmaat.de/seegang.htm

m/s rechnest Du in km/h um, indem Du mit 3,6 multiplizierst...

Bis zu welchem Wind ihr rausdürft hängt von der Windrichtung ab... Je nachdem, ob ihr ablandigen, auflandigen oder von querab den Wind habt... 
Generell: wenn Gischt/Schaumkronen sich bilden, bleibt ihr besser mitm Mors an Land! (ungefähr WS 5, abhängig von der Strömung)


----------

